# Baston XSB782



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a few pics of a rod that I just completed for a buddy in Ohio. He is an Ohio State fan and asked for those colors. Not quite Duke Blue enough for my tastes, but I still like it. I didn't realize the picture of the end of the rod was out of focus like that. Maybe I can get the new owner to take a pic for me.


Batson XSB782, Amtak NIA 25 down to 3mm Ti micros.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job. I really like the look of that grip. Is that a a split tex?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, no it is a foam core carbon skin.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice. Excellent job on the grips.

John


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks very Nice Rob


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very Clean, and very nice.... How are those Amtak guides?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Very Clean, and very nice.... How are those Amtak guides?


It's all I prefer to use. I use the virtus lites on my heavers, and the A-frames on my lite spinners. I haven't had an issue with them yet. Once I am able to get my TTR apart  I am going to play with the guide sizes, and the V-lites are going on it.


----------

